# ButterBall and Stella



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Well I am finally letting them have their way. The nest box went up Sunday and they are working on setting up house (More ButterBall working, Stella watching ) They are doing the deed 10 times a day at least so we will se what happens!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

10 times a day, wow they certainly are (that word). 

It shouldn't be long then, good luck and hope you get some eggs and bubs.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

They have certainly wante to for a long time but they were'nt old enough but I figure that now Stella is almost 2 and ButterBall is between 18 months and 2 they are old enough so I'm going to let them try


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

HA HA HA... I bet Stella and Butterball are in competition with Lexi and Rocky!!! LMAO


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Lol! It could just be a family thing


----------



## tstmard (Nov 10, 2008)

I hope they'll give you some eggs soon.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

normally it takes about 10 day for eggs to show up


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

I don't think it will be that soon. Stella is still supervising butterball and only popping in to check his work once or twice a day. I figure in a month or so maybe some eggs. 10 days would be nice though!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

the normal time from start of breeding is 10 days but cinny and snowball it was like 21 days for the first eggs to apear


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

That's what I am planning on, they are first timers so I am going long term but preparing for sooner if that makes any sence.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok since this is there first time here is what may happen

with stretch and sparkles 3 out of 4 hatched 

cinny and snowball 4 out of 4 were duds 

now i hope they get it right the first time but it may take them 2-3 times before they get it right


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Yeah I hope we get at least one baby, but if not we will try again after a long rest. We have years ahead of us to try!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

just make sure there is a constant suply of cuttle bone in the cage for them she will need it more now then before


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

No worries, she has her cuttlebone, mineral block, pellets, parrot mix and fresh stuff every day  it's a wonder she isn't fat! Lol!:wacko:


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

They can easily do 2 clutches in a row but will need a rest after that!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> They can easily do 2 clutches in a row but will need a rest after that!


Only 1 this time, then maybe after a long rest we will try another.


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

Well iF Stella (Rocky's sis??) Is like Rocky.. Then it could take them a month or two... Lexi and Rocky were just venting alot and having fun.. and then took him 3 weeks to figure the nest box out..  And it was about a week before Lexi laid her first egg. And she was going in there three four times aday before that.. and then she started sleeping in there... and BOOM... egg.. lol..


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Jiggers Mommy said:


> Well iF Stella (Rocky's sis??) Is like Rocky.. Then it could take them a month or two... Lexi and Rocky were just venting alot and having fun.. and then took him 3 weeks to figure the nest box out..  And it was about a week before Lexi laid her first egg. And she was going in there three four times aday before that.. and then she started sleeping in there... and BOOM... egg.. lol..


Yes we suspect Rocky and Stella to be siblings (not 100% though) they came from the same place and are the same age so it could be.
ButterBall has the nestbox all figured out, he eats, vents and the rest of the time he's in the box. Stella is spending more time in there now but still sleeps just outside the door.

I have no doubt that we will get eggs but I don't think they will be fertile. I was watching them the other day (don't say it! Lol) and it appears that ButterBall was missing his mark and venting on her wing! He seems to do this all the time!
I have heard mention of some breeders plucking the females tail feathers to help the male access her vent easier, but know very little about this. Is it effective? Safe? Anyone know anything on this subject?
I'm not sure that I like the idea to much myself but am open to others opinions and suggestions!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I have heard of them plucking or trimming the feathers around the vent but not the tail feathers. I suppose that makes sense but I'm sure it would not be a welcome activity for your hen.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> I have heard of them plucking or trimming the feathers around the vent but not the tail feathers. I suppose that makes sense but I'm sure it would not be a welcome activity for your hen.


Lol! That is why I'm not to keen on the idea. When stella is sweet she's like pudding and when she is not...Watch out! I wouldn't want to chance making her mad. She tolerates the nail and wing clipping, but plucking....


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I know I wouldn't go for it!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Well I guess she finally approves of the nestbox, she is now sleeping in it~time will tell but I am hopeful to get some fertile eggs!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

We have an egg! I have doubts as to it's fertility but Mom and Dad are both sitting on it!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

You should be able to tell in 5 days.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> You should be able to tell in 5 days.


Yeah, I'll wait 7 or so days and then candle just to be sure. I hope it is fertile but I don't know. Time will tell though! She has her cuttle bone and has been munching away on it, she doesn't sit in the water though, should I mist her? She hates being misted! I have a dish of water on the floor of the cage and they have a birdie bath attached to the other breeder door.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

As long as she has some way to get moisture it should be OK. You could try misting near her so that the some spray gets to her. Some birds don't like it when the spray hits them directly.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Stupid thing is she doesn't mind the shower, though she plays more in the mist and splashes in the puddle. I will try misting near her ansd see how she tolerates me!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Well we had a power outage while both of them were in the nestbox sitting on the egg. When the lights went out all the birds freaked out. BB and Stella won't go near the box now 
I know that it is sometimes normal for them to ignore the first egg until they have a few more but...
I didn't have high hopes for this clutch anyways but I am still kinda worried about it.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

How long have they been out of the box?


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

could Rocky and Lexi take over if Stella and Butterball abandon it??


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

If the eggs are the same age or pretty close you might get away with it. Are you sure the eggs are fertile? I wouldn't waste time keeping clear eggs if your going to try to put them all in one box. How many total?


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> If the eggs are the same age or pretty close you might get away with it. Are you sure the eggs are fertile? I wouldn't waste time keeping clear eggs if your going to try to put them all in one box. How many total?


So far only the one egg. Just laid it earlier today. She was out about 3 hours and in for half an hour then out again.
She will likely lay another on Wednesday. 

I don't think that Rocky and Lexi could foster cause their eggs are due to hatch in about 8 days? Give or take? I think that is too far apart in age.

Worst case I have 2 males, would it be possible for one of them to incubate? (I am reaching here!) I could handfeed from day one if needed, I just can't incubate. There is also the issue fertility. I am wondering (hoping) that the outage just spooked them and they will resume duties tomorrow.

All the birds were spooked, big Maggie jumped off of his perch and broke a blood feather, I had to stop bleeding in pitch darkness! It was not fun!

Tell me I'm making a mountain out of a molehill (I will feel much better).

Thanks!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

The egg is so young it's probably OK! Most hens don't start sitting tight 'till the third egg. They probably won't get into the brooding behavior 'till then. There's a whole lot of hormonal things that happen that change a hens behavior and it has a lot to do with how many eggs there are. It triggers something. I don't think you have anything to worry about at this stage.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Thank you Sue! That is what I thought, but I guess it's a bit different when it's your own birds. You can know all the information but until you actually experience it first hand it's just information. It is nice to get the reassurance from people that have been there 
Thanks again!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i have had some clutches sit right away then other clutches that wait till there are 2-3 eggs


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

They spent the night in the box and most of the morning taking turns sitting on it. They have just come out for a quick bite to eat and Stella has gone back in so maybe they are going to sit on it now. The second egg should be laid tomorrow.:wacko:


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Sounds like everything is fine!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Well egg #2 was laid today. Both of them are sitting tight now, only leaving them unattended for a matter of seconds. so I think all will be fine. I just hope that they are fertile!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Congrats! I hope they are fertile too!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Egg number 3 laid today! I am getting excited! If we get a 4th it is due Sunday. I am hoping for 4-6 but I will be happy with 3 as long as we get one fertile one. I will keep one of the babies, and I am getting one of Rocky and Lexi's babies so that will be two babies that I get to raise! That is a really exciting prospect! I can't wait! I am bonded to all of my birds and them to me in their own way but I would imagine the bond with a bird that you have helped raise and watch grow from egg to tiel is something else!
That's my Christmas present to me! Lol!
If we have more than 1 live baby from this clutch I already have homes for the others too. I know a lot of bird people.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow that is great news.  I am keeping my fingers crossed for you in hope you get some more eggs and they're all fertile!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I hope you get some bubs


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Well we now have 4 eggs! I was going to candle them around this time but, now that ButterBall and Stella are sitting tight and very protective on these eggs I think I will just let nature take it's course. I don't want to disturb them too much. I check the nest twice a day just to make sure all is well but I won't risk handling the eggs. I think I might lose a finger if I were to try! Lol!
They are doing well though, pigging out for sure and nothing prepared me for the poops!!! I change the paper twice a day just to keep on the smell! Yuck!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That's a good idea!


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

I hear ya... I wish I could wash out the bottom of lexi and Rockies cage... They let em clean the bars... But I don't think they would be too forgiveing for me sticking my arm in...
(of course their paper is changeds... just not the walls)


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Well we now have 5 eggs! I toook the opotunity to candle them yesterday while Mom and Dad had a fly around. It didn't look promising  Could have just been my light (It was weak) and I know some people have candled and seen nothing but still had eggs hatch so we will see. The first egg shoud hatch between December 6-8 if it is going to hatch and the others every other day after that.
At what point should I call it quits and remove the eggs? Should I wait until they give up? I am thinking if I do it that way it will give them a break and slow them from starting all over?
Thanks to all of you!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Leave the eggs 'till they give up on them. If you remove them it makes them want to replace the eggs they have lost. If you just let them sit they will get it out of their systems. If you feel you must pull them you should wait 7 days past the estimated hatch date of the last egg.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks Sue! I don't want her to lay right away after, so I will just leave them. I will let them try again in a few months time. I'm sure they'll get it eventually


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That is very likely


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yes leave the eggs it seems they can tell if they are fertile


----------

